# what did you eat today?



## bev (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi all,
I am running out of ideas for our evening meal - so i thought i would start a thread with what we ate today. Northerner, could we have this as a sticky if it is popular?

So our evening meal today was:

Gammon steak
poached egg
sweetcorn

bit size chocolate bar

TOTAL CARBS = 30 grams carbs 


Bev


----------



## Steff (Jun 16, 2009)

right evening meal today was chicken stir fry with half a portion of egg noodles
pudding was a fruit salad with scoop of ice cream no idea on the numbers x


----------



## katie (Jun 16, 2009)

I haven't had dinner yet, so far all ive had is an omlete with mushrooms and cheese.  Minimal carbs 

I think this will be a good thread


----------



## Munjeeta (Jun 16, 2009)

I think I'll like this thread more on some days than others 

I had 1/4 cup of brown rice (42g carb)
spicy mince bolognase
brocolli
beans

I also had (for lunch, not dinner) a yummy Hartley's jelly for pudding (My favourite flavours are mango and passionfruit/ blueberry and blackcurrant) They're brilliant, just under 2g of carb per pot!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ive had an Omlette , cheese and mushroom. mmmm minimal carbs


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hiya,

Nathan had for his tea/dinner tonight:  Roast chicken breast (no skin)
                                                     Small new potato (boiled approx 7)
                                                     Roasted carrots and turnip chunks
                                                        (Unlimited he loves his veg)
                                                      Small serving of gravy
                                                      Fat free muller yoghurt

Last Night he had Spag Bog and fruit

Night before....Filled brown Pitta bread with unlimited salad and tuna, followed by yoghurt

Night before that.....Cumberland mash and unlimited veg then fruit

No idea of carb content as we dont carb count

Heidi


----------



## Proudspirit (Jun 16, 2009)

we had hot chicken wings (like american buffalo wings), Chips and onion rings. 

Chips are made in actifry with only a drizzle of olive oil!,


----------



## katie (Jun 16, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ive had an Omlette , cheese and mushroom. mmmm minimal carbs



copy cat


----------



## Northerner (Jun 16, 2009)

We had a thread like this a while ago 'Typical day's food', which was very popular, so I will 'stick this for a little while, see how it goes!

Today I had:

Breakfast: Weetabix, skimmed milk, orange juice, several mugs of tea

Lunch: Banana sandwich on Warburton's seeded batch bread, slurp! Followed by Dr Oetker wholegrain strawberry biopot yoghurt, more tea!

Evening: Home-cooked spaghetti bolognese, ice-cream with peach slices, 'breakaway' biscuit, more tea.

I've also had several jelly babies today, due to three hypos!


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 16, 2009)

i had a half roast chicken (done in low call spray) with a baked potatoe salad and coleslaw. also had bbq sauce for the chicken hehehehehehe

washed down with 4 stellas


----------



## katie (Jun 16, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Lunch: Banana sandwich on Warburton's seeded batch bread, slurp!



mmm my favourite bread! 

banana though?? lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 16, 2009)

katie said:


> mmm my favourite bread!
> 
> banana though?? lol



i love seeded batch bread to hehehehehehe


----------



## Corrine (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm having lasagne and salad.  2 slices granary toast with flora and marmite for breakfast and I had a mixed salad for lunch with some melon and kiwi for pud.


----------



## aymes (Jun 16, 2009)

Really bad example today as have been at a big meeting in London today so early start 'conference food' and late home etc...

Breakfast: Start cereal

Snack: bag of Minstrels

Lunch: fish pie, carrots and peppers and cheese and biscuits (bizarre mix at the meeting!)

Dinner: quorn 'bacon' sandwich (white bread)

Really not a good or typical day today, I'll post again tomorrow to give a better example.


----------



## ukjohn (Jun 16, 2009)

Today we had my home made Philly cheese melts.

small wholemeal bagettes and the filling:-

Onion finely sliced
Red pepper finely sliced
Mushrooms sliced
Steak shredded or finely sliced
Ementel cheese sliced

Spray pan with olive oil, fry onion till almost brown, keep warm
fry peppers and mushrooms then add to onions
fry steak, put steak and filling into the rolls add the cheese and place under grill to melt the cheese


----------



## Patricia (Jun 16, 2009)

Um, no one wants to know my eating habits, a little different from my son's....

Only know evening meal cos away last two days:

chili con carne (with kidney beans and peppers) on 2 baked potatoes, with sour cream and cheese, pile of sauteed spinach. He also then had a fruit winder for pudd!

(We had wine.)


----------



## angel30eyes (Jun 16, 2009)

Munjeeta said:


> I think I'll like this thread more on some days than others
> 
> I had 1/4 cup of brown rice (42g carb)
> spicy mince bolognase
> ...



Thanks for the info, just been to tesco n bought some jellies and the mango/passionfruit is bloody lovely and perfect for my sweet tooth lol


----------



## carolyn (Jun 16, 2009)

We had Home made mushroom soup followed by shepherds pie with cabbage washed down with a pint of ice cold water. Not sure of carbs as I tend not to count.
________
TOYOTA HD ENGINE SPECIFICATIONS


----------



## Munjeeta (Jun 16, 2009)

angel30eyes said:


> Thanks for the info, just been to tesco n bought some jellies and the mango/passionfruit is bloody lovely and perfect for my sweet tooth lol



Yep - me too  So nice and a guilt-free pudding, can't get better than that!


----------



## grahams mum (Jun 16, 2009)

graham had pasta with green pesto ,broccoli ,cherry tomatoes my partner t bone steak with salad and some broccoli  only lemon yogurt for me  lemon tarte and ice lolly for dessert  for the "boys" i went to see some fiend and i had homede cake ooh after the steak  a nice glass of bardolino  !!


----------



## Eggle (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm a bit boring today.

B/fast   -   Special k with skimmed milk

Lunch    -  Turkey rasher and mushroom omelette

A/noon   -  Clementine

Tea       -   Sweet chili salmon with salad

No sweet tooth so no sweets aftermeals


----------



## Steff (Jun 16, 2009)

Eggle said:


> I'm a bit boring today.
> 
> B/fast   -   Special k with skimmed milk
> 
> ...



mmm that tea sounds very nice


----------



## Eggle (Jun 16, 2009)

It's one of my favorites especially when you drizzle a small amount of chili and lime dressing over the top.


----------



## Steff (Jun 16, 2009)

Eggle said:


> It's one of my favorites especially when you drizzle a small amount of chili and lime dressing over the top.



*drools*
was it a particularly expensive bit of salmon then?


----------



## Eggle (Jun 16, 2009)

2 packs of 2 steaks for ?6 at tesco's

Shipped in from Norway


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 16, 2009)

Eggle said:


> 2 packs of 2 steaks for ?6 at tesco's
> 
> Shipped in from Norway



Mmmmm Steak... Im a low carber so Steak Mmmmmmmmm yes please


----------



## Steff (Jun 16, 2009)

ohhh get in im there 2moz anyways thats just made the trip more pleasurable 

cheers eggle


----------



## runner (Jun 17, 2009)

Bad day - fasting for blood test at 9.20.  Breakfast - tea and chunky kit-kat.  squares of milk chocolate. About 3 cups coffee. Lunch- good - slice of seeded (soya and linseed) wholemeal bread with extra low-fat mayo, water cress and cold roast chicken from yesterday, satsuma.  afternoon - bad - fig roll biscuits, more chocolate.  slice of fruity bread, toasted with Sainsburys 'Buttery'.  More chocolate and fig rolls.  dinner - spaghetti bologneise - homemade with lots of veg chopped into it. - good.  An orange.  More chocolate - bad.  Red wine Mmmmmm.  tomorrow's anther day...


----------



## katie (Jun 17, 2009)

ooh i really want fig rolls now mm. and Aymes - Start cereal reminds me of my childhood so much, love it!!


----------



## runner (Jun 17, 2009)

grahams mum said:


> graham had pasta with green pesto ,broccoli ,cherry tomatoes my partner t bone steak with salad and some broccoli  only lemon yogurt for me  lemon tarte and ice lolly for dessert  for the "boys" i went to see some fiend and i had homede cake ooh after the steak  a nice glass of bardolino  !!



Love pasta with pesto Mmmmm


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 17, 2009)

katie said:


> copy cat



Hey I am a Low Carber... I practically live on Eggs lol


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2009)

runner said:


> Bad day - fasting for blood test at 9.20.  Breakfast - tea and chunky kit-kat.  squares of milk chocolate. About 3 cups coffee. Lunch- good - slice of seeded (soya and linseed) wholemeal bread with extra low-fat mayo, water cress and cold roast chicken from yesterday, satsuma.  afternoon - bad - fig roll biscuits, more chocolate.  slice of fruity bread, toasted with Sainsburys 'Buttery'.  More chocolate and fig rolls.  dinner - spaghetti bologneise - homemade with lots of veg chopped into it. - good.  An orange.  More chocolate - bad.  Red wine Mmmmmm.  tomorrow's anther day...



Ooh, runner! That was a baaaadd day! Chocolate and kit-kat for breakfast? Chocolate, chocolate and more chocolate? You don't need to worry too much about the fig rolls though - I was told by the dietician that they were 'acceptable' biscuits, practically one of your 5 a day - not sure she meant by the packetful though...!


----------



## runner (Jun 17, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Ooh, runner! That was a baaaadd day! Chocolate and kit-kat for breakfast? Chocolate, chocolate and more chocolate? You don't need to worry too much about the fig rolls though - I was told by the dietician that they were 'acceptable' biscuits, practically one of your 5 a day - not sure she meant by the packetful though...!



Are you sure it's not by the packet?  Feel headachy and grot today - serves me right.  Might try and run it off later...  Did cover it all with insulin, but that's not the point - trying to loose a bit of weight for wedding Saturday and eat healthy.  Bloods were over 9 this am.   Hey ho.  Back on track today


----------



## runner (Jun 17, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey I am a Low Carber... I practically live on Eggs lol



I posted this to another thread yesterday:

There's an article in the July issue of Sainsbury's Magazine: 'Take Heart' and within it it says: Good news for egg lovers: "not only has the British Heart Foundation changed its advice about to have only 4 eggs a week, because indulging in more will not raise your blood cholesterol, but Canadian researchers have now discovered that proteins unique to eggs could help to improve blood flow and blood pressure....studies also show that a 2-egg breakfast is so filling that it helps us to eat 400 calories fewer over the rest of the day...."

Clever chickens eigh?


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jun 17, 2009)

Ummmm!!!!.........some things you guys and Gals have put on here, I thought were no-no's!!, I stand to be corrected.

Yesterday.........

Breakfast............Shredded wheat, with Blueberrys/Rasberrys.

Lunch.................Tin of low fat Chicken noodle soup, and to slices of grainary toast.

Dinner.................Low fat spagetti on toasted Grainary.


----------



## katie (Jun 17, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Ummmm!!!!.........some things you guys and Gals have put on here, I thought were no-no's!!, I stand to be corrected.



Nothing is a no-no  well, especially when on insulin.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 17, 2009)

runner said:


> I posted this to another thread yesterday:
> 
> There's an article in the July issue of Sainsbury's Magazine: 'Take Heart' and within it it says: Good news for egg lovers: "not only has the British Heart Foundation changed its advice about to have only 4 eggs a week, because indulging in more will not raise your blood cholesterol, but Canadian researchers have now discovered that proteins unique to eggs could help to improve blood flow and blood pressure....studies also show that a 2-egg breakfast is so filling that it helps us to eat 400 calories fewer over the rest of the day...."
> 
> Clever chickens eigh?



Thanks for that runner !!!!Phew..... good news , I tend to eat at least 30 a week ....


----------



## Steff (Jun 17, 2009)

can i just ask is it that bad to miss brekkie ? sometimes if i run late on a morning i got to get me and son ready for school and in by half eight then i got an hour to get to tesco and then i begin work at 10 , i dont have time how can i work around it ?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 17, 2009)

steff09 said:


> can i just ask is it that bad to miss brekkie ? sometimes if i run late on amroning i got to get me and son ready for school and in by half eight then i got an hour to get to tesco and then i begin work at 10 , i dont have time how can i work around it ?



Hi Steff I know its the pot calling the kettle but you really shouldnt miss breakfast if you can help it , you really need at least 3 balanced meals a day at regular intervals to keep your sugar levels stable and avoid swinging high and low. Could you eat breakfast at work or maybe do a little lunch box type thing to eat during the morning ?


----------



## Steff (Jun 17, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Steff I know its the pot calling the kettle but you really shouldnt miss breakfast if you can help it , you really need at least 3 balanced meals a day at regular intervals to keep your sugar levels stable and avoid swinging high and low. Could you eat breakfast at work or maybe do a little lunch box type thing to eat during the morning ?



yes what i have been doing is cause im up early (7.15) i have been taking a fruit bowl into work little plastic one from marks and spencers and nibbling on and off that till about 12 o clock but that aint been filling me , so like you say addict i might just fill the dish up with more food that will keep me going till 1


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2009)

steff09 said:


> can i just ask is it that bad to miss brekkie ? sometimes if i run late on a morning i got to get me and son ready for school and in by half eight then i got an hour to get to tesco and then i begin work at 10 , i dont have time how can i work around it ?



Don't you have to take your metformin with food steff? Maybe, if you're in a big rush, just slap some peanut butter on a slice of granary bread and eat on the go - not ideal, but barely takes a minute to prepare. I've only missed two meals in my first year of diagnosis, both were lunches when I was out boozing instead Before diabetes I was fairly chaotic with my mealtimes and often missed them. I don't think the occasional one missed is going to hurt, just like the occasional treat won't hurt, but in the long run it's probably worth 'reserving' at least 15 minutes in the morning where you know you HAVE to have breakfast, and let nothing interfere with that! Easier said than done, I'm sure, with a little one to get ready. Why not nick his breakfast - you need it more than him! (Only joking!!!!!)


----------



## Steff (Jun 17, 2009)

yukkk at peanut butter lol , i do take metformin with food but it comes with me and i take it with fruit at work. ahh maybe i could find an alternative to peanut butter ?


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 17, 2009)

breakfast is the most important meal of the day for a huge reason. it is the first time that day your body gets its fuel and without it your body will resort to breaking down fat reserves and we all know what happens to us diabetics when thta happens. also if you dont eat breakfast on a regular basis your body will STORE more of the fats in the foods you do eat due to the fact it doesnt know when it will be fed next. hence why i always have a nice big breakfast.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2009)

steff09 said:


> yukkk at peanut butter lol , i do take metformin with food but it comes with me and i take it with fruit at work. ahh maybe i could find an alternative to peanut butter ?



You don't like PB? Anything would do, really - even just spread, as the bread can taste nice on its own. The PB would slow the digestion though, so a slow release and no spikes. What about Nutella?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 17, 2009)

steff09 said:


> yukkk at peanut butter lol , i do take metformin with food but it comes with me and i take it with fruit at work. ahh maybe i could find an alternative to peanut butter ?



Cheese spread ???? Hey you DONT like Peanut butter??? it is a food from the gods Steff


----------



## Steff (Jun 17, 2009)

mmmm cheese spread will do me fine , im afraid i hate peanuts full stop guys , sorry


----------



## coldclarity (Jun 17, 2009)

Stef, what about a different nut butter? I have almond nut butter from Holland and Barrett cos I can't eat peanuts, and it's wonderful. Does taste a bit like peanut butter though, so I don't know if you'd like it.

A day in the life of my pregnancy diet;
Breakfast - two scrambled eggs with mushroom on one slice of brown toast. Usually have seeded batch, but Tesco didn't have any. Usually have a banana too, but didn't fancy it. Two eggs are the only thing that keeps me going even til mid morning, I know the advice about eggs is conflicting but I do plan to cut back post-pregnancy. For now I'm enjoying them though.

Mid-morning - half can of fat coke and a slice of toast cos of stupid hypo. I'd normally have cracker bread/ryvita with cheese and an apple.

Lunch - Salad with grated cheese, hard boiled egg, anchovies and a brown pitta and humus. Probably my favourite post diagnosis meal. Banana and plain yogurt. 

Mid afternoon - usually carrot sticks, celery stick, humus and a couple of wholegrain crackers. Not sure today though, I'm at home and feeling lazy.

Dinner (if all goes to plan) - baked salmon with pesto, lemon and parmesan with new potatoes and broccoli and maybe spinach. 

I'm really enjoying this thread, and getting lots of ideas


----------



## runner (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info about the almond butter - my other half is allergic to peanuts, but can eat almonds.


----------



## sweetsatin (Jun 17, 2009)

Yuk to peanut butter...
I try & varry my breakfast, but mostly wheatabix, today i had bran flakes.
Had a ham sarnie at lunch time with a muller light yoghurt.
Stuck on what to have for tea tho.


----------



## bev (Jun 17, 2009)

Todays evening meal:

Boiled new potato's
wilted spinach
tuna steak
haddock

weight watchers chocolate mousse

Bev


----------



## runner (Jun 17, 2009)

Bit healthier today!  

Breakfast: Toasted Linseed and soya seed bread with thick-cut marmalade, no spread.

Lunch: 2 boiled eggs (from the hens on your left!), slice toasted soya and linseed bread, no spread. Satsuma.

Dinner: Lamb chops with Rosemary from garden, char-grilled veg: carrot thinnings and last of asparagus from garden, onion, crushed garlic cloves, green pepper, celery, mushrooms, aubergine, boiled Anya potatoes.

Satsuma.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2009)

runner said:


> Bit healthier today!
> 
> Breakfast: Toasted Linseed and soya seed bread with thick-cut marmalade, no spread.
> 
> ...



Sounds delicious! I've been fairly boring today -

breakast: weetabix + OJ
Lunch: Cottage cheese with pineapple sandwich and wholegrain strawberry yoghurt, hobnob
Tea: Shortly to eat home-made corned beef pie and oven chips, carrots and peas followed by an apple muller rice


----------



## carolyn (Jun 17, 2009)

We had homemade cauliflower soup, chicken breast (no skin) stuffed with garlic butter then wrapped in bacon, new potatoes sweetcorn and carrots, no pud (being good)
________
SUZUKI GS400E SPECIFICATIONS


----------



## runner (Jun 17, 2009)

Mmmmmm  sounds lovely Carolyn, altho' not sure about the cauli soup!

Haven't had corned beef on the menu for ages!  Think I used to make a hash and cover it with mashed potato....

Hope you enjoyed your meals. Not sure what to have tomorrow.  Maybe fish pie from the freezer (it's a 'here's one I made earlier)


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2009)

runner said:


> ...Haven't had corned beef on the menu for ages!  Think I used to make a hash and cover it with mashed potato....



I bought a tin on offer a while back bacause it reminded me of a recipe my mum made, so it was a not-so-healthy, but sentimental meal from happier times


----------



## runner (Jun 17, 2009)

I always associate jelly and blancmange (haven't had that for years either) with Sunday tea when a wee lass,  with 'Sing Something Simple' on the radio in the background....


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 17, 2009)

for me haggis is one that always brings back childhood memories of spending time with the old man and me grandad up at a cabin on the shores of loch lomond fishing at day and letting tales at night. man how i miss them days


----------



## ivygirl (Jun 17, 2009)

Breakfast:  porridge

Lunch:  3 slices white bread tomato sandwich

evening:  Home grown new potatoes boiled, home grown cabbage, home grown carrots (boiled whole after todays newspaper article!) & grilled chicken breast, gravy.

If only I could cut down on portion size perhaps I could lose a bit of weight, but I'm always SO hungry!!!


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 17, 2009)

for my dinner I had:

A Chargrilled Chicken Fillet 
Potato Wedges
Green Beans

&

A Chocolate Chip Muffin 

Im going to be learning simple carb counting this fri  then got my course in sept ! yeee haaaaa  lol xx


----------



## runner (Jun 17, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> for me haggis is one that always brings back childhood memories of spending time with the old man and me grandad up at a cabin on the shores of loch lomond fishing at day and letting tales at night. man how i miss them days



Sounds really peaceful and tranquil.  I like Haggis - well, the version you get in a packet at Hogmany time in Sainsburys, but would like to try a 'proper' one.


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 17, 2009)

runner said:


> Sounds really peaceful and tranquil.  I like Haggis - well, the version you get in a packet at Hogmany time in Sainsburys, but would like to try a 'proper' one.



i love haggisssssssssssssssssss

robert burns


----------



## Patricia (Jun 17, 2009)

Lovely food here....Tonight: pork slices in a kind of white wine/creamy sauce (you can tell I don't do the cooking!), carrot/swede mash, broccoli, new potatoes. Yum.


----------



## Eggle (Jun 17, 2009)

menu today

B/fast - Special k with skimmed milk

Lunch - Ham salad sandwich

A/noon - Clementine

Tea -     Home made Thai butternut squash curry
             with basmati rice

Yum


----------



## Corrine (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm keeping quiet today.  no breakfast, shopping with friends - long boozy lunch in Tapas Bar...need I say more lol!


----------



## katie (Jun 17, 2009)

Corrine said:


> I'm keeping quiet today.  no breakfast, shopping with friends - long boozy lunch in Tapas Bar...need I say more lol!



wow sounds like an awesome day


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 17, 2009)

katie said:


> wow sounds like an awesome day



Sounds like a fab day, Im jealous !


----------



## Munjeeta (Jun 17, 2009)

Me too, sounds like a lovely day  I had:

Breakfast - muesli
Lunch - same old same old (salad, Twiglets,jelly... Yes, I am a creature of habit)
Dinner - Chickpea curry, curried cabbage and poppadoms, mmmm


----------



## Steff (Jun 17, 2009)

breakfast= fruit 
lunch= pitta and tuna salad
tea= cottage pie

pudding was natural yog with 2 melon slices and 2 pices of mango


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 18, 2009)

Fig rolls - when my daughter was a toddler (she has been insulin dependant since 5 weeks old) fig rolls were her hypo treatment.  She refused coke, I weaned her onto that via diet coke at MacDonalds !!!!  Maxijul is great with warmed milk in a bottle as a hypo treatment if anyone has any babies out that (or in a beaker for toddlers) you can get Soluable Maxijul on prescription.    The fig inside worked so fast as a quick acting.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 18, 2009)

Corrine said:


> I'm keeping quiet today.  no breakfast, shopping with friends - long boozy lunch in Tapas Bar...need I say more lol!



SOUNDS PERFECT LOL


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 18, 2009)

im off to alma de cuba for my lunch today  very very nice food.


----------



## carolyn (Jun 18, 2009)

Brekie. srambled egg, grilled tom and grilled bacon.
lunch. wheat free toast and banana.
Tea. homemade onion soup, pork chop, broccoli, peas and potato waves (sort of chips made in my actifry) yum yum
________
REPLAYE SC 2


----------



## Eggle (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi carolyn
Yum 'wheat free toast'!
Have you got any details on the bread?
My gut is not a lover of wheat but seems to tolerate small amounts.
But any oates and I'm rolling in pain on the floor.


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi All

Well so far today Nathan has had:

Breakfast....2 weetabix with semi/skimmed milk and fruit...Bg 5.8

Dinner....Jacket potato, beans and cheese, flapjack...Bg 6.6

Tea...Lasagne and salad, yoghurt...Bg 5.4

He did have a hypo when came in from school though...3.3

Heidi


----------



## carolyn (Jun 18, 2009)

Eggle said:


> Hi carolyn
> Yum 'wheat free toast'!
> Have you got any details on the bread?
> My gut is not a lover of wheat but seems to tolerate small amounts.
> But any oates and I'm rolling in pain on the floor.



Hi Eagle. I buy the bread from tesco it is called mmm Genius gluten free and wheat free (brown bread) I also have tesco free from range no wheat,gluten or milk they are ok just freashen them up in microwave then use as a normal bread roll. I also have organic 3 grain bread, it has rye, oats and barley. This bread is made in germany and it is also very nice toasted with peanut butter on it. Hope this helps.
________
Iolite vaporizer cheapest


----------



## Eggle (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks carolyn
I'll pop into Tesco at the weekend.


----------



## Sugar Pie (Jun 19, 2009)

Breakfast- 2 cups of green tea
Lunch- Pot noodle
Snack- 2 satsumas
Dinner- Jacket potato, beans and salad
Snack-walnuts


----------



## bev (Jun 19, 2009)

This evenings meal:

Kedgeree with:
fresh prawns
haddock
tuna
spring onions
soya beans
boiled egg
basmati rice
soy sauce
lemon juice
curry powder


fresh fruit and ice cream mmm.......


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 19, 2009)

breakfast - for me was 4 rounds of seeded batch loaf toasted with a tin of beans over and a egg on top. 3 shredded wheat with semi skimmed milk and a banana sliced over it.

lunch - was a nice greek salad with feta cheese and  with a lovely vinigrete over

tea - chilli and rice with a nice load of soy sauce over it lol

snaks so far - a muller light yogurt and a few pistachio nuts.


----------



## angel30eyes (Jun 19, 2009)

Breakfast was 2 slices of granary toast with apricot jam

Lunch was chicken flavour supernoodles (my downfall)

Tea was salmon baked in the oven, potato gratin and veg stirfry (the low fat spray oil)

All tasted yummy


----------



## carolyn (Jun 19, 2009)

Brekie. Scrambled egg, bacon and tom.
lunch, wheat free brown toast and marmite x 2
tea, salad with pork roll with egg. pud, choc mouse (homemade of course)
snack, banana
________
Lax medical dispensary


----------



## Steff (Jun 19, 2009)

brekkie fruit and a carrot

lunch was ham salad

tea chicken curry then a melon and straws with creme frehce


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi all,

Nathan had loads to eat today....mmmmm..cant name it all...we are struggling with hypos at the mo...so far 18 in 10 days

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 19, 2009)

Breakfast ; Insulin ... no food 

Lunch ; .... Insulin ... no food 

Tea ; a Bacon, Cheese Omlette . Insulin


----------



## tracey w (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow you healthy lot, i need to start eating more fruit, carry lots to work in my bag, bring them back and throw in the bin as usually end up squashed lol!

Breakfast 2 rounds wholemeal toast with benecol spread, snack museli bar thingy, lunch egg sandwich on wholemeal bread, snack small bounty bar, tea homemade chicken balti curry with wholemeal basmati rice and small naan, pudding quarter of large bar dark choccy yum


----------



## bev (Jun 19, 2009)

A.M. - dont you get hungry? If i gave Alex insulin without food he would hypo- even on a tiny amount?Bev


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 19, 2009)

bev said:


> A.M. - dont you get hungry? If i gave Alex insulin without food he would hypo- even on a tiny amount?Bev



I have just been discussing this with a diabetic friend on msn and no I can take Insulin without food and not hypo , I regularly check my sugars through the day and sometimes my levels will rise . I dont get hungry during the day at all since cutting out Carbs from my diet , if I do eat any Carbs all I want to do is eat all day .


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 19, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> I have just been discussing this with a diabetic friend on msn and no I can take Insulin without food and not hypo , I regularly check my sugars through the day and sometimes my levels will rise . I dont get hungry during the day at all since cutting out Carbs from my diet , if I do eat any Carbs all I want to do is eat all day .



yes but your body is not getting the correct energy and nutrients from what you are eating. there is a reason you have a recommended daily ammount of certain things and also ammount of calories you need to be taking in.


----------



## katie (Jun 19, 2009)

Breakfast - 2 Weetabix, coffee
Lunch - pasta salad, diet coke
Dinner - salad and peri peri chicken 

No snacks so far, that could end later though


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 19, 2009)

katie said:


> Breakfast - 2 Weetabix, coffee
> Lunch - pasta salad, diet coke
> Dinner - salad and peri peri chicken
> 
> No snacks so far, that could end later though



where is my peri peri chicken????? hehehehehehe


----------



## katie (Jun 19, 2009)

i'll send some over hehe!


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 19, 2009)

katie said:


> i'll send some over hehe!



*waits for peri peri chicken* gggrrrrrrrr come on!!!!!!!! hehehehehehe


----------



## Lorraine (Jun 20, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Breakfast ; Insulin ... no food
> 
> Lunch ; .... Insulin ... no food
> 
> Tea ; a Bacon, Cheese Omlette . Insulin



Hun, how do you not hypo if you taking insulin but haven't eaten?  Gosh I know I would.  My downfall is that I don't eat at regular times.  With other half being a copper he works different shifts and if I am on my own i never know what to eat and if he finishes late I wait for him so we eat together.  Perhaps I should be a little selfish and eat when I need to.  People say diabetes doesn't take over your life but it has mine.  2 and half years and I still can't get it right.


----------



## katie (Jun 21, 2009)

lorraine do you carb count?  If you do you shouldnt need to eat at regular times really.

Today I had:

Breakfast/lunch: Weetos (haha)
Dinner: omelette and salad
Snack (which im eating now): fresh pineapple


----------



## Steff (Jun 21, 2009)

yesterday 

breakfast = bacon and scrambled egg
snack about 10 was a banana
lunch= was sardines on toast
snack bag of wotsits
tea=turkey roast
pudding=strawberries and kiwi fruit


----------



## Northerner (Jun 21, 2009)

Yesterday I had:

breakfast: weetabix and OJ
hypo: countless jelly babies, biscuit and sweet tea!
lunch: cottage cheese and pineapple sandwich on seeded batch
tea: sweet and sour chicken with basmati rice, ice cream and tinned apricots, 5 pieces galaxy chocolate.


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 21, 2009)

breakfast for me on this fathers day has consisted of a full english in bed (made by kids mum) and a nice glass off fresh oj. 2 shredded wheat with semi skimmed milk and a banana sliced over it.

lunch is being made by my sister and is greek chicken, greek potatoes and tzatziki with a nice feta salad and some retsina and raki to wash it down. also having tiramasu for afters.

tea will just be a sandwich for me lol and a yoghurt.

super i am thinking of a nice simple ploughmans lunch 

(yeah i know i eat loads but i burn it all off)


----------



## bev (Jun 21, 2009)

Mike - are you greek or do you just like greek food?Bev


Happy fathers day by the way!


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 21, 2009)

bev said:


> Mike - are you greek or do you just like greek food?Bev
> 
> 
> Happy fathers day by the way!



lol no im not greek bev i just love the food. i love all types of food to be honest and consider myself to be quite a good cook to 


thanks


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 21, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol no im not greek bev i just love the food. i love all types of food to be honest and consider myself to be quite a good cook to
> 
> 
> thanks



I think we need to see some proof of these cooking skills lol


----------



## angel30eyes (Jun 21, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> I think we need to see some proof of these cooking skills lol



Well I don't know if he can send cooked food via air parcel lol


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi All..

Well Nathan has had today...

Breakfast:  Shreadded wheat, with banana and strawberries

Dinner:      Chicken and Mango granary sandwhich, with salad and a curly wurly

Tea:         BBQ Chicken, Small new Tatties with sun dried tomato, veg and youghurt

Also no hypo's today...fingers crossed...since Friday..due to the amount of hypo's he's been having I've reduced his Lantus by 10units and 2units off each N/R....

Heidi


----------



## Steff (Jun 21, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hi All..
> 
> Well Nathan has had today...
> 
> ...



perfect to me that food wise and how nathan has been  

mmmm tea sounds especially yummy


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 21, 2009)

steff09 said:


> perfect to me that food wise and how nathan has been
> 
> mmmm tea sounds especially yummy




Thanks steff,

Think his fav though was the curly wurly.....

Heidi


----------



## bev (Jun 21, 2009)

Breakfast - weetos
lunch - sausage beans hash browns and toast
dinner - braised steak in tomato with peppers and soy beans and boiled pots


I must say i have been inspired by some of the food on here - we have tried a few different things this week so thankyou everyone! Keep posting its great!
I have also spotted a couple who have had naughty days too! lol.Bev


----------



## Steff (Jun 21, 2009)

breakfast= was granary toast with flora
snack= about 11 was a banana and 1 square of dairy milk
lunch= was cucumber and ham in 2 brown rolls
snack =at 4 was a packet of wotsits
tea= was chicken in white wine sauce and new pots and carrotts
no pudding tonight lol


----------



## katie (Jun 21, 2009)

bev said:


> Breakfast - weetos
> lunch - sausage beans hash browns and toast
> dinner - braised steak in tomato with peppers and soy beans and boiled pots
> 
> ...



haha I love that me and alex both have weetos for breakfast   Well I usually have weetabix but ive run out.

Bev I think you should post what you eat too, it's only fair 

Today has been crazy food wise because of my crazy sleep patterns so today:

Breakfast: busy sleeping
Lunch: eerrmm sleeping.  I had some pistacios, too many!
Dinner: 2 slices of pizza and salad & orange juce lolly for pudding.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 21, 2009)

Today I have had:

Breakfast: weetabix and OJ
Lunch: Beans on toast with grated cheese, strawberry muller rice, clementine
Tea: Sausage casserole, mashed potatoes, peas and carrots, ice cream and apricots, 7 pieces galaxy chocolate. Plus, I have eaten a packet (100g) of dry roasted peanuts through the day, two hobnobs and two jelly babies.


----------



## Munjeeta (Jun 21, 2009)

I didn't have the best day today...

Breakfast - Muesli
Lunch - Mackeral (yuck! But trying to eat more oily fish. I needed to be reminded why at lunchtime...) with french beans, butter beans, fresh peas and (only 2...) boiled new potatoes. And a jelly for pudding (to get rid of the mackeral taste!)
Dinner - Noodles, 2 satsumas and some pisatchio nuts. Not so good...


----------



## Munjeeta (Jun 21, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Today I have had:
> 
> Breakfast: weetabix and OJ
> Lunch: Beans on toast with grated cheese, strawberry muller rice, clementine
> Tea: Sausage casserole, mashed potatoes, peas and carrots, ice cream and apricots, 7 pieces galaxy chocolate. Plus, I have eaten a packet (100g) of dry roasted peanuts through the day, two hobnobs and two jelly babies.



Mmmm... Sausage casserole, my very favourite meal in the world!


----------



## katie (Jun 21, 2009)

Munjeeta said:


> I didn't have the best day today...
> 
> Breakfast - Muesli
> Lunch - Mackeral (yuck! But trying to eat more oily fish. I needed to be reminded why at lunchtime...) with french beans, butter beans, fresh peas and (only 2...) boiled new potatoes. And a jelly for pudding (to get rid of the mackeral taste!)
> Dinner - Noodles, 2 satsumas and some pisatchio nuts. Not so good...



eeew mackeral, cant you just have some cod or something a little less fishy?? 

I see someone else has been on the pistachios, ive eaten loads today oops!


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jun 21, 2009)

Breakfast.......Porridge with Soya milk, mixed with Blueberry's and two Strawberry's.

Lunch.......Crispbreads spread with low fat cheese/chive spread.

Dinner.......Chicken breast diced, done in wok with stir fry vegetables and two slices of granary bread spread with Bertolli light.


----------



## Munjeeta (Jun 21, 2009)

katie said:


> eeew mackeral, cant you just have some cod or something a little less fishy??
> 
> I see someone else has been on the pistachios, ive eaten loads today oops!



The problem is, all the 'oily' fish, which are the ones that are good for you are all really fishy.  And seeing as I don't like fish it's proving to be a bit of a problem!! 

But... If anyone has any bright ideas of how to cook oily fish (preferably to disguise the taste!) then I'd be very interested...


----------



## katie (Jun 21, 2009)

oh right hehe, i never eat the oily fish then, i just have tuna and cod.  also some seafood but not often.

my ex put spice on EVERYTHING including things like mackeral, maybe you could try seasoning it loads like that.  or fish curry so that you cant taste it much?


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jun 21, 2009)

Munjeeta said:


> The problem is, all the 'oily' fish, which are the ones that are good for you are all really fishy.  And seeing as I don't like fish it's proving to be a bit of a problem!!
> 
> But... If anyone has any bright ideas of how to cook oily fish (preferably to disguise the taste!) then I'd be very interested...



I have Mackerel like this :-

Cook fish, smoked is best. Flake it. Cook off some Brown Basmatti rice. Put Rice in wok, add what you want....for me it is spring onions, sweet corn, peas, mushrooms, peppers........then add fish....season as you wish.


Lovely. You find it a bit dry, so a sauce of your choice, I don't bother.


----------



## Munjeeta (Jun 21, 2009)

katie said:


> oh right hehe, i never eat the oily fish then, i just have tuna and cod.  also some seafood but not often.
> 
> my ex put spice on EVERYTHING including things like mackeral, maybe you could try seasoning it loads like that.  or fish curry so that you cant taste it much?



Tuna's an oily fish. But only fresh. For some reason tinned tuna isn't counted as an oily fish  And yes - seasoning is a good idea, I too am a spice fiend so putting spices on it would be a good call!



DiabeticDave said:


> I have Mackerel like this :-
> 
> Cook fish, smoked is best. Flake it. Cook off some Brown Basmatti rice. Put Rice in wok, add what you want....for me it is spring onions, sweet corn, peas, mushrooms, peppers........then add fish....season as you wish.
> 
> ...




Thanks  That sounds like a goos way to disguise the fishiness! I much prefer drier food anyway, especially fish, I can't stand it when it's all soggy and juicy! I will give that a go...


----------



## bev (Jun 21, 2009)

Munjeeta, try steaming your fish it does taste less fishy - then add spring onions and lemon as it cuts through the grease!

Katie, i am just trying the weetos as someone told me that it gives less of a breakfast spike. Normally he has kellogs special k!

I could give you my menu for the day - but i dont eat breakfast and lunch is just something like banana sandwich or peanut butter sandwich! Boring.

Dinner is normally the same as Alex is eating! I must admit my appetite has dwindled a little since Alex was diagnosed - mostly because i feel anxious all the time! That is why i am enjoying this thread - it is re-igniting my taste buds!Bev

p.s. salmon is an oily fish too!


----------



## katie (Jun 21, 2009)

bev said:


> Munjeeta, try steaming your fish it does taste less fishy - then add spring onions and lemon as it cuts through the grease!
> 
> Katie, i am just trying the weetos as someone told me that it gives less of a breakfast spike. Normally he has kellogs special k!
> 
> ...



sorry to tell you bev, but it gives me a spike! hopefully for alex it will be different.  All cereal gives me a spike i think.

Bev... banana or peanut butter sandwich? thought about getting married to Northerner?? and TUT, you should always eat breakfast.  I hope you stop feeling so anxious bev, your health is as important as Alex's you know, so you must eat properly 

Jeeta, he was an indian boy, I made him scrabbled egg for breakfast once and he insisted on putting spice in that too  haha.  Oops I only like tinned tuna.  I occasionally eat salmon but not much.  My mum buys smoked mackeral sometimes and i dont think it tastes too fishy, because it mostly tastes of the smokeyness! so sticking that in a salad might be an idea.


----------



## Eggle (Jun 21, 2009)

I got up early today, Fathers Day, mmmm I thought breakfast in bed.
I waited for my kids to knock on the bedroom door and walk in with a bacon sarnie with a cuppa...

I waited....

Waited....

bugger the lot, they just stayed in thier pits, lazy teens.

b/fast        -  I MADE MY OWN-  bacon sarnie
lunch         -  I MADE MY OWN -  omelette
tea            -  I MADE MY OWN -  chicken and veg

6pm   I got my cards and a mumble of something that anyone over 20 would not understand. (teen language)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY - I SAID ON MY OWN


----------



## Northerner (Jun 21, 2009)

Munjeeta said:


> The problem is, all the 'oily' fish, which are the ones that are good for you are all really fishy.  And seeing as I don't like fish it's proving to be a bit of a problem!!
> 
> But... If anyone has any bright ideas of how to cook oily fish (preferably to disguise the taste!) then I'd be very interested...



The only oily fish I have regularly is sardines or pilchards, usually on toast! The tomato sauce disguises the fishy taste and you don't have to worry about bones - plus, they're very cheap!


----------



## Steff (Jun 21, 2009)

Northerner said:


> The only oily fish I have regularly is sardines or pilchards, usually on toast! The tomato sauce disguises the fishy taste and you don't have to worry about bones - plus, they're very cheap!



m m m m m i love sardines have them twice a week on toast ,


----------



## bev (Jun 21, 2009)

katie said:


> sorry to tell you bev, but it gives me a spike! hopefully for alex it will be different.  All cereal gives me a spike i think.
> 
> Bev... banana or peanut butter sandwich? thought about getting married to Northerner?? and TUT, you should always eat breakfast.  I hope you stop feeling so anxious bev, your health is as important as Alex's you know, so you must eat properly
> 
> Jeeta, he was an indian boy, I made him scrabbled egg for breakfast once and he insisted on putting spice in that too  haha.  Oops I only like tinned tuna.  I occasionally eat salmon but not much.  My mum buys smoked mackeral sometimes and i dont think it tastes too fishy, because it mostly tastes of the smokeyness! so sticking that in a salad might be an idea.



Katie, sooorrryyy.... I hate breakfast, but i will try to eat better! I wouldnt go after Northerner as i think you two were separated at birth! Both of you like the same things i.e. elephants etc - seriously you have so much in common!Bev


----------



## Munjeeta (Jun 22, 2009)

katie said:


> Jeeta, he was an indian boy, I made him scrabbled egg for breakfast once and he insisted on putting spice in that too  haha.  Oops I only like tinned tuna.  I occasionally eat salmon but not much.  My mum buys smoked mackeral sometimes and i dont think it tastes too fishy, because it mostly tastes of the smokeyness! so sticking that in a salad might be an idea.



Haha... That would explain it, i am half iIndian and whenever I eat scrambled eggs I have them with Spicy tomato ketcup not normal  Smoked mackeral might be another good idea...



Northerner said:


> The only oily fish I have regularly is sardines or pilchards, usually on toast! The tomato sauce disguises the fishy taste and you don't have to worry about bones - plus, they're very cheap!



Yes, went out and bought somes tins of sardines and mackeral in spicy tomato sauce and chilli sauce - will hopefully make them a little more bearable! Thanks 



steff09 said:


> m m m m m i love sardines have them twice a week on toast ,



Haha... Wish I did!!


----------



## Steff (Jun 22, 2009)

Munjeeta said:


> Haha... That would explain it, i am half iIndian and whenever I eat scrambled eggs I have them with Spicy tomato ketcup not normal  Smoked mackeral might be another good idea...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dont you like sardines hun lol x


----------



## Munjeeta (Jun 22, 2009)

steff09 said:


> dont you like sardines hun lol x



No... Don't really like anything fishy or seafoody  I'm trying very hard to make myself like them but it's an uphill battle


----------



## tracey w (Jun 22, 2009)

today,
breakfast two boiled eggs with two brown toast with benecol

lunch, ham salad sandwich on brown

tea, just cooking turkey kebabs with peppers, onions courgette, peppers, salad and spicy mexican rice, an orange, polish halo!  pudding will defo be factoring in a bounty bar or maybe two, oops what was that clang on the floor


----------



## aymes (Jun 22, 2009)

today

breakfast - bowl of kelloggs Start cereal with skimmed milk

lunch - cheese and coleslaw baguette, packet of crisps, banana

snack - chocolate digestive

dinner - fish pie and chips(!) followed by a choc ice an hour later as I was on the low side (think I overcompensated for a day of highs)


----------



## katie (Jun 22, 2009)

Did I mention I love start?? (think I did), it sends my blood sugars a bit crazy though.

Today I had:

Breakfast/Lunch:  Weetos and a yoghurt
Snack: 2 jaffa cakes, 2 coffees.
Dinner: Omelette with mushrooms & salad. Pudding - chocolate cake.

Wow, not very original.


----------



## bev (Jun 22, 2009)

peanut butter and banana sandwich
tuna sandwich with salad
houmous bread tomato, ham, mixed beans

Will try and do better tomorrow!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 22, 2009)

katie said:


> Did I mention I love start?? (think I did), it sends my blood sugars a bit crazy though.
> 
> Today I had:
> 
> ...



Didn't Steve Cram use to advertise Start? How did you manage only 2 jaffa cakes? The local Co-op has them on BOGOF at the moment and I forced myself not to buy them because I can't eat less than a packet at a time!

I've had a very simple day today:

Breakfast: weetabix and OJ
Lunch: 2 slices Hovis 'seed sensations' toast, mango yoghurt
Tea: Beans on toast and ice cream and the last of the apricots!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jun 22, 2009)

breakfast: bowl of cornflakes
snack due to low: a couple of kit kat things cuz i had nothing else in the house
lunch: pasta salad
dinner: pork chop, mashed potato, brocoli and gravy
another low: banana and a glass of OJ


----------



## Steff (Jun 22, 2009)

breakfast weetabix and banana
lunch was tuna and onion sandwitch with an apple after
tea was tuna bake 
pudding was melon


----------



## sweetsatin (Jun 22, 2009)

Breakfast  Branflakes
Lunch  Salad & muller light yoghurt
Tea    Sugarfree jam sarnie & a peach

Not felt hungry & kept my Bgs at 5.2- 5.4 really pleased with myself.


----------



## katie (Jun 22, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Didn't Steve Cram use to advertise Start? How did you manage only 2 jaffa cakes? The local Co-op has them on BOGOF at the moment and I forced myself not to buy them because I can't eat less than a packet at a time!



Im not sure, but i know some kind of sport personality did.

I'm not sure how I managed to only eat 2, im usually really bad and eat the lot like you   Buuuut I had a hypo at about 10pm so I had a couple then aswell


----------



## aymes (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok, today.

breakfast - Start cereal again
lunch - 2 jaffa cakes (bad I know but was delivering training so on the go)
dinner- spinach and ricotta cannelloni follwed by a choc ice


----------



## bev (Jun 23, 2009)

2 jaffa cakes for lunch? tut tut - how's your ankle?Bev


----------



## aymes (Jun 23, 2009)

bev said:


> 2 jaffa cakes for lunch? tut tut - how's your ankle?Bev



I know, I'd been training all morning, took a phone call quickly at the start of lunch and by the time I got back they'd eaten everything!

Ankle, better than it was thanks, still a bit sore but not really painful any more, fingers crossed....


----------



## Northerner (Jun 23, 2009)

Today I have had:

Breakfast: Toast and OJ
Lunch: Cottage cheese and pineapple sandwich, mango and papaya yoghurt, clementine
Evening meal: Spag bol, ice cream

Appetite not huge today, probably due to the hot weather.


----------



## Steff (Jun 23, 2009)

today was

brekkie = scrambled eggs on toast
lunch was tuna and red oinion sarny
snack i had 3 squeares of galaxy 
tea was shepards pie and vedge 
no dessert


----------



## carolyn (Jun 23, 2009)

brekie. bacon and toms
lunch. luncheon meat with egg, cherry toms x4 and cheese + banana
tea. pork chop with savoury rice, being good so no pud.
________
Motorcycle tires


----------



## katie (Jun 24, 2009)

breakfast: weetabix
Lunch: tuna light lunch, no added sugar jelly
Snack: a shiz load of fig biscuits, lots of diet pepsi and a couple of coffees, tut.
Dinner: peri peri chicken BBQed and salad


----------



## Munjeeta (Jun 24, 2009)

Breakfast - Muesli (42g CHO)
Lunch - Salad, tinned mackeral in chilli sauce, packet Quavers and 2 choc covered Rice cakes (40g CHO)
Snack - Bombay Mix (covered with 3 units insulin)
Dinner - Pesto pasta with veg & tuna (52g CHO) and a jelly for pudding


----------



## bev (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi Munjeeta,
What are the rice cakes like? I saw them the other day in asda - but thought the chocolate might be the waxy type?Bev


----------



## Munjeeta (Jun 24, 2009)

They're yummy  But then again, maybe I just like waxy chocolate!


----------



## katie (Jun 24, 2009)

mmm bombay mix! unfortunately I can't be trusted to only have a handful of that 

Breakfast: Weetabix. 30g carbs
Lunch: pasta salad, chocolate covered rice cake. 42g carbs
Snack: about 3 more rice cakes over the day  36g carbs covered by extra meal insulin!
Dinner: I had another BBQ - A quorn burger with 1 piece of bread, a tiny bit of chicken, bbq banana & flake. I'm going to guess approx. 40g carbs

Again not a great day, I get bored when i'm working and snack too much


----------



## Munjeeta (Jun 24, 2009)

katie said:


> mmm bombay mix! unfortunately I can't be trusted to only have a handful of that
> 
> Breakfast: Weetabix. 30g carbs
> Lunch: pasta salad, chocolate covered rice cake. 42g carbs
> ...



Haha, it's like we're eating alter-egos, Katie! Pistachio nuts... Bombay mix... Jelly... Chocolate covered rice cakes...


----------



## katie (Jun 24, 2009)

Munjeeta said:


> Haha, it's like we're eating alter-egos, Katie! Pistachio nuts... Bombay mix... Jelly... Chocolate covered rice cakes...



I know, the chocolate rice cakes thing was quite amusing.  I was just munching on one earlier when I saw your post about them haha.

And for obvious reasons I have learnt to love many an indian snack, like bombay mix and kulfi


----------



## Steff (Jun 24, 2009)

today as follows

brekkie - organic porridge 
snack at 11 was apple
lunch was corned beef and cucumber sarny on brow rye bread
tea fish and chips (oven baked) with petit pois and carrotts 
no pudding


----------



## Munjeeta (Jun 25, 2009)

Breakfast - same old same old! (42g CHO)
Lunch - Mxican bean soup, handful cherries, 2 satsumas (40g-ish CHO)
Snack - a couple of those Mikado thingies
Dinner - ham, cheese and mushroom omelette and salad with some fruit gums for pudding  (40g CHO for fruit gums, but I always get confused about salads and things that are seemingly no carb foods - 20g CHO? 30g?!)


----------



## carolyn (Jun 25, 2009)

Brekie. wheat free toast and diabetic cherry jam + cherry yoghurt.
lunch. jacket potato with cheese
tea. salad with some pork and ham meat roll.
snack. the banana cake from the recipe page, yummy wheat free of course.
been quite good today.
________
IPAD ACCESSORIES


----------



## Steff (Jun 25, 2009)

brekkie = porridge (sprinkling of golden syrup)
snack at 10 = packet of apple and grapes from tesco
lunch = crab salad
snack at 3= bag of wotsits
tea= rice and peas
pudding = yeo valley organic yog with pieces of satumas


----------



## Northerner (Jun 25, 2009)

Breakfast: Weetabix and OJ
Lunch: cheese and pickle sandwich and strawberry muller rice
Tea: cauliflower cheese (lots of cheese today!), ice cream and strawberries (lots of strawberry too!)


----------



## katie (Jun 25, 2009)

Brunch: weetos
Snack: cookie my brother made
Dinner: pasta with tomato/garlic sauce, mini milk

No coffee or cola so far, i'm craving it


----------



## aymes (Jun 25, 2009)

katie said:


> Brunch: weetos
> Snack: cookie my brother made
> Dinner: pasta with tomato/garlic sauce, mini milk
> 
> No coffee or cola so far, i'm craving it



ooooh, I live on diet coke. don't drink tea of coffee though which I somehow think gives me an excuse!

Breakfast- Start cereal
Snack - banana
lunch - cheese and coleslaw baguette, pom bear crisps (yes I know theyre for kids!) and a small mikly way
Pre run - handful of haribo as I was on the low side for running
dinner- about to go and investigate that possibility...


----------



## katie (Jun 25, 2009)

aymes said:


> ooooh, I live on diet coke. don't drink tea of coffee though which I somehow think gives me an excuse!



I'd rather drink diet coke than coffee, but i need my caffeine fix somehow and dont have any coke.  I drank full fat coke everyday before I was diagnose, even worse!



aymes said:


> pom bear crisps (yes I know theyre for kids!)



But they taste so good!


----------



## aymes (Jun 25, 2009)

aymes said:


> dinner- about to go and investigate that possibility...



Turned out to be udon noodles with quorn, peppers and onions in a szechuan sauce.



katie said:


> But they taste so good!



They're really good!


----------



## Munjeeta (Jun 26, 2009)

aymes said:


> Turned out to be udon noodles with quorn, peppers and onions in a szechuan sauce.



Yum  Ok today... A naughty day... 

Brekkie - muesli
Lunch - salad with mackeral in spicy tomato sauce, a packet twiglets, 2 satsumas and a jelly.
After school snack - piece of bday cake brought in by one of the kids 
Dinner - chicken tikka kebab with roasted veg and rice
After dinner hypo - a 2-finger Twirl followed by 2 caramel digestives. Oops... 

I guess I had a day off the wagon


----------



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2009)

Today I had:

Breakfast: Bacon butties with the fat fried until crispy on thickly buttered white bread with lashings of brown sauce.

Lunch: a large pork pie, chips and gravy, a battenburg cake

Tea: Steak and kidney pudding, roast parsnips, roast potatoes, carrots, peas and onion gravy. Treacle pudding with custard. A packet of jaffa cakes.


----------



## katie (Jun 26, 2009)

Did you make all that yourself northe?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2009)

katie said:


> Did you make all that yourself northe?



I have to confess that it was only in my dreams katie - was trying to think of all the foods that I would enjoy, were it not for the now ever-present fear that they might do me harm. I think I have some psychological issues to work through still!

My actual food today was very boring!


----------



## katie (Jun 26, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I have to confess that it was only in my dreams katie - was trying to think of all the foods that I would enjoy, were it not for the now ever-present fear that they might do me harm. I think I have some psychological issues to work through still!
> 
> My actual food today was very boring!



Oh haha.  I did think it looked like a lot of food compared with what you usually have   Maybe you could just have one of those meals a day... like a big sunday roast and then usual meals the rest of the day


----------



## Steff (Jun 26, 2009)

brekkie = missed
lunch = pork sarny with salad
snack=2 oranges
tea =chicken curry


----------



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2009)

katie said:


> Oh haha.  I did think it looked like a lot of food compared with what you usually have   Maybe you could just have one of those meals a day... like a big sunday roast and then usual meals the rest of the day



I think I might treat myself if my results are good after my blood tests next week - the bacon butties sound particularly nice!


----------



## katie (Jun 26, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I think I might treat myself if my results are good after my blood tests next week - the bacon butties sound particularly nice!



For a start how could they be bad? And how is one meal going to harm you?


----------



## bev (Jun 27, 2009)

Northerner, i must admit - i was a little shocked with the 'pretend' food - i thought it was a lot different from your normal food! Next ...you'll be telling us your married to an elephant! Bev


----------



## runner (Jun 27, 2009)

Breakfast - porridge made with water, seeds and tinned prunes in juice.
Lunch - 1/2 a banana wrapped in a slice of whoelmeal bread from small loaf, the rest of the banana.

Some coffee and cinnamon  flavoured jelly beans with small sliver of vinala and Bayleys fudge from Center Parcs, to treat hypo, followed by piece of coffee madiera cake, just to make sure 

going to friend's for a barbeque in a mo.  but my turn to drive, so taking 'no added sugar' fizzy cranberry, apple and rasberry drink.


----------



## bev (Jun 27, 2009)

Steph - i think you win the prize for eating the most fruit out of everybody! Well done!Bev


----------



## Steff (Jun 27, 2009)

bev said:


> Steph - i think you win the prize for eating the most fruit out of everybody! Well done!Bev



well thanks bev but  where is my gold star tut


----------



## bev (Jun 27, 2009)

Well if i had moderators powers i would give you a gold star Steph - but there is only one person on here who can do that - and his brain has got tangled up with spaghetti and he is babbling on about flaming elephants - day in day out............trunk this and trunk that.............drooling over gigantic sized ears like a fool...............so i am sorry Steph - it looks like you wont get your reward as his mind is on his marriage at the moment.Bev


----------



## Steff (Jun 27, 2009)

bev said:


> Well if i had moderators powers i would give you a gold star Steph - but there is only one person on here who can do that - and his brain has got tangled up with spaghetti and he is babbling on about flaming elephants - day in day out............trunk this and trunk that.............drooling over gigantic sized ears like a fool...............so i am sorry Steph - it looks like you wont get your reward as his mind is on his marriage at the moment.Bev



who are you talking about bev 
oo i dont expect any rewards lol i just reap the rewards when  i step on the scales next week lol


----------



## bev (Jun 27, 2009)

Ooooh now let me think.....He has red hair....he's very tall..........he has poker straight hair.....he has no writing skills whatsoever.......he can speak Polish..............his brother has recently got married..........he never goes running.......hates ice cream..............his hba1c is very high all the time..........he's about 75..............he hates books of any description.........doesnt like real women........loves fantasising about marrying animals..............always in trouble with the police.........loves the nurse from the balance magazine............wears dresses on a monday night.........oh , and i think he is from somewhere east west........junk food addict......heavy drinker.............chain smoker.......and champion pork pie eater...........oh and he loves beetroot..........

By jove i have got it - its Northeastwesterner i think! Heard of him? No, not many people have - he doesnt post very often - and when he does its about his wife and people are a bit bored of it all really - just humour him!Bev


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 27, 2009)

Breakfast ; Tangerine 

Lunch      ; Nothing 

Evening Meal ;  A Prawn Salad  , Apple


----------



## Munjeeta (Jun 27, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Breakfast ; Tangerine
> 
> Lunch      ; Nothing
> 
> Evening Meal ;  A Prawn Salad  , Apple



Wow... Minimal! Compare that with my 2nd bad day in a row:

Brekkie - muesli
Lunch - ham and cheese salad and a choc covered rice cake, so far so good...
Snack -  Had a choc craving so thought I'd eat a Twirl, blood sugars were 4.3 so thought a couple of units of insulin'd cover it nicely. For some reason I took 4... So in order to get myself out of the hypo I then induced I needed another twirl and 3 caramel digestives  2 hours later I was only 10... Shame as up until that point I was doing very well 
Dinner - Bombay potato, veg bhuna, 5x (small) poppadoms and salad - happiness on a plate


----------



## tracey w (Jun 27, 2009)

too flamin much! another hypo today


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jun 27, 2009)

Had Soya milk with my Shredies this morning....didn't think I would, but I liked it.


----------



## runner (Jun 28, 2009)

bev said:


> Ooooh now let me think.....He has red hair....he's very tall..........he has poker straight hair.....he has no writing skills whatsoever.......he can speak Polish..............his brother has recently got married..........he never goes running.......hates ice cream..............his hba1c is very high all the time..........he's about 75..............he hates books of any description.........doesnt like real women........loves fantasising about marrying animals..............always in trouble with the police.........loves the nurse from the balance magazine............wears dresses on a monday night.........oh , and i think he is from somewhere east west........junk food addict......heavy drinker.............chain smoker.......and champion pork pie eater...........oh and he loves beetroot..........
> 
> By jove i have got it - its Northeastwesterner i think! Heard of him? No, not many people have - he doesnt post very often - and when he does its about his wife and people are a bit bored of it all really - just humour him!Bev



Hahahahahah.  LOL, so glad to be back!


----------



## Steff (Jun 28, 2009)

yesterday was 

brekkie= porridge 
snack= at 11 was 2 bananas
lunch = sardines on toast
tea= large home made yourshire wtih chicken slices peas carrotts and new pots
pudding= pears and ice cream


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 28, 2009)

yesterday for me was..................

breakfast :- 2 shreaded wheat with semi skimmed milk and a banana sliced over, 4 slices of wholemeal toast and a tin of beans over topped off with a fried egg (yes i did say fried).

lunch :- a ham salad sandwich with mayo on. wholemeal bread tho  and a banana

tea :- steak auv poire with baked spud and salad. afters of sticky toffee pud and vanilla icecream.

snacks :- 2x packets of ryvita minis (sweet chilli ones).

and that was me yesterday 

oh and levels all within range to


----------



## Northerner (Jun 28, 2009)

bev said:


> Ooooh now let me think.....He has red hair....he's very tall..........he has poker straight hair.....he has no writing skills whatsoever.......he can speak Polish..............his brother has recently got married..........he never goes running.......hates ice cream..............his hba1c is very high all the time..........he's about 75..............he hates books of any description.........doesnt like real women........loves fantasising about marrying animals..............always in trouble with the police.........loves the nurse from the balance magazine............wears dresses on a monday night.........oh , and i think he is from somewhere east west........junk food addict......heavy drinker.............chain smoker.......and champion pork pie eater...........oh and he loves beetroot..........
> 
> By jove i have got it - its Northeastwesterner i think! Heard of him? No, not many people have - he doesnt post very often - and when he does its about his wife and people are a bit bored of it all really - just humour him!Bev


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 28, 2009)

in defence of northerner, he does not like animals at all!!!! he likes kate bush and no bev she is not an elephant at all but a very good looking woman.

now he does for some reason have an obscure fascination with elbows hehehehehehehe


----------



## Northerner (Jun 28, 2009)

Today I have had:

Breakfast: toast with marmalade, OJ
Lunch: More toast, this time with pilchards! Vanilla custard muller rice
Tea: Chilli con carne with basmati rice, strawberries and ice cream


----------



## Munjeeta (Jun 28, 2009)

Pilchards! Ick! 

For me:

Brekkie: - none as was fasting basal testing...
Lunch: steak with peppercorn sauce, french beans, purple brocolli,roast onions and garlic and fresh raw peas  And a jelly
Dinner: ham, mushroom and cheese omelette, cherries and some sugar free sweets.


----------



## Steff (Jun 28, 2009)

for me

brekkie= poached egg on toast
snack =at 10 was melon and some pear in bowl
lunch= was crab salad with light mayo 
tea =was chicken casserole 
pudding was 1 scoop of vanilla ice cream and mandarins


----------



## katie (Jun 28, 2009)

Yesterday:

Breakfast: Weetos
Lunch: Chicken Balti pasty from cornish pasty co. mmm
A Whippy Ice Cream! (it was soooo hot)
Festival sleepy time snacks: (official term): some honeycomb chunks
Dinner: Chicken and chips
6 bottles of cider and some Pimms.

Today:

Breafast: croissant with jam
Lunch: Brioche and some chicken and mushroom in garlic and wine sauce thing from an itallian restuarant
Dinner: about to have roast dinner

It has been an awesome weekend.


----------



## aymes (Jun 28, 2009)

Me today;

No breakfast....
Lunch: chicken supreme with new potatoes, cauliflour and swede
Followed by strawberries and cream
snacks: 5 celebrations
Dinner: chicken, sweetcorn and peppers pizza


----------



## Northerner (Jun 28, 2009)

There's an awful lot of chicken gets eaten by diabetics!


----------



## Steff (Jun 28, 2009)

very good spot northener i think i just get turkey or chicken these days lol i have the odd beef meal mind you


----------



## katie (Jun 28, 2009)

Northerner said:


> There's an awful lot of chicken gets eaten by diabetics!



the reason i eat so much chicken is because it's the only meat i eat...  I hate red meat!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 28, 2009)

katie said:


> the reason i eat so much chicken is because it's the only meat i eat...  I hate red meat!



I don't really eat much red meat, only mince in stuff like chilli, spag bol, sherher'd pie etc. I do like sausages, but always high quality pork ones. I have chicken in sauces - curry, sweet and sour, kung po etc., but rarely just as plain chicken.


----------



## Steff (Jun 28, 2009)

oh the subject of sausages has anybody tryed chicken sausages they are in tesco at minute? im only asking as i was in there firday and was after some sausages i saw these but the chicken bit put me off wondered if any1 had tryed them


----------



## aymes (Jun 28, 2009)

katie said:


> the reason i eat so much chicken is because it's the only meat i eat...  I hate red meat!



Me too, chicken and fish are the only meats I eat.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 28, 2009)

steff09 said:


> oh the subject of sausages has anybody tryed chicken sausages they are in tesco at minute? im only asking as i was in there firday and was after some sausages i saw these but the chicken bit put me off wondered if any1 had tryed them



No steff - chicken in sausages? Doesn't sound right! Ugh!


----------



## Steff (Jun 28, 2009)

Northerner said:


> No steff - chicken in sausages? Doesn't sound right! Ugh!



should i be the guinea pig and try um


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 28, 2009)

Breakfast ; egg and mushrooms 

lunch      ; slice of cheese ( mature mmm)

tea        ; steak , medium rare , garlic mushrooms and broccoli


----------



## Corrine (Jun 29, 2009)

Today - 2 granary toast with flora and marmite and a chicken salad at lunchtime.  Over the weekend I was in Italy so the only thing I can say about that is......I made the most of it!


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 29, 2009)

I want to join in but I don't have diabetes, is that ok?

Breakfast - Banana - no time for anything else
Lunch - corned beef sandwich with red onion and Branston (normally would have Soya and Linseed but had some best of both for visiting relatives!)
Dinner - don't know but quite hungry.   Not sure what I have, will post later.

So far so good, no mention of any chocolate anywhere yet.    If I'm allowed to join in, then this could help me lose some weight if I can be honest enough to tell you what I have eaten.   Its the honesty bit that will fail me, I can tell already


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 29, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> I want to join in but I don't have diabetes, is that ok?
> 
> Breakfast - Banana - no time for anything else
> Lunch - corned beef sandwich with red onion and Branston (normally would have Soya and Linseed but had some best of both for visiting relatives!)
> ...



hahaha well you are in good company Adrienne , Ive just eaten some chocolate MMMMMMM , oops shhhh the diabetic police with come and get me


----------



## aymes (Jun 29, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> I want to join in but I don't have diabetes, is that ok?
> 
> Breakfast - Banana - no time for anything else
> Lunch - corned beef sandwich with red onion and Branston (normally would have Soya and Linseed but had some best of both for visiting relatives!)
> ...




Of course you can join in, the more the merrier!

Me today

breakfast - pain au chocolat (I had no milk so got a naughty breakfast on my way to work)
lunch - chicken tikka subway with peppers, sweetcorn and mayo
dinner - spanish tortilla with broccoli, asparagus and runner beans with some parmasan


----------



## Steff (Jun 29, 2009)

brekkie =bacon sarny
snack11= kiwi fruit with 2 bananas
lunch=turkey wrap with lettuce and chilli sauce
tea=chilli 
pudding=grapes and gree yog


----------



## Northerner (Jun 29, 2009)

My appetite takes a bit of a dip when it's this hot. Today, I have had:

Breakfast: Toast and marmalade. Forgot to drink my OJ, so was surprised not to hypo later!
Lunch: Banana sandwich and strawberry muller rice
Tea: Scrambled eggs on toast, jelly and ice cream. 

Waddya mean, what's a 50 year old man doing eating that?!!! It was one of my favourite puddings when I was in hospital, although the ice cream had mostly melted by the time it reached you. I think I've said it before, but I was pleasantly surprised at how few foods were excluded from my diet as a diabetic patient. I was also ravenous all the time and the food was actually really good - I wrote and complimented the kitchen staff later because everything was always tasty and fresh. I thought that was a real achievement for a big hospital catering for so many people!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 29, 2009)

steff09 said:


> brekkie =bacon sarny
> snack11= kiwi fruit with 2 bananas
> lunch=turkey wrap with lettuce and chilli sauce
> tea=chilli
> pudding=grapes and gree yog



No chicken sausages yet then steff?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 29, 2009)

Northerner said:


> No chicken sausages yet then steff?



 Ewwww Ive tried them ,CHICKEN!?!?!? I dont think so !! they dont taste anything like chicken and I'd be surprised if they even had 10% chicken . Swerve them and have a good pork sausage , mmm irish sausages


----------



## Vanessa (Jun 29, 2009)

Breakfast: dried apricots with 0% fat natural yoghurt plus 2 mugs of builder's tea
Mid-morning: apple
Lunch: home made bean and vegetable soup, 2 pumpkin seed and oat ryvita with reduced fat cheese
Dinner: turkey and black bean sauce, stir fry vegetables and small portion noodles, diet coke


----------



## Steff (Jun 30, 2009)

today as follows;
breakfast=cheese spread on toast
lunch= red onion and ham sarny
tea=tuna pasta
pudding=large fruit salad


----------



## Steff (Jun 30, 2009)

Northerner said:


> No chicken sausages yet then steff?



i have chose to pass lol


----------



## aymes (Jul 1, 2009)

breakfast: start
lunch: chicken subway
dinner: salad with new potatoes, chicken and coleslaw

To be followed later by strawberries, mango and cream


----------



## Steff (Jul 1, 2009)

brek egg and bacon
lunch tuna salad
tea chilli wrap 
pudding grapes


----------



## Northerner (Jul 2, 2009)

Yesterday I had:

Toast and marmalade, OJ
Cottage cheese and pinapple sandwich, banana, clementine (3 of my 5-a-day!)
Some cold beers
Spaghetti bolognese, peaches and ice-cream

Hobnob and chocolate for late snack


----------



## runner (Jul 2, 2009)

Yesterday:
Toast and marmalade coffee, coffee, coffee

Toast and peanut butter with cucumber and other salad bits.  
A few (Hu Herm) pieces off the no-cook choc cake I made the day before.

Shepherd's pie made with leftover roast lamb, but messed it up by putting too many herbs and red pepper in  Peas and beans.
Nectarine,  A few more (Hu herm) pieces of choc cake (now working on a more diabetic friendly version.)


----------



## Steff (Jul 2, 2009)

so is marmalade ok then ? well as long as its a light spreading i suppose ?


----------



## runner (Jul 2, 2009)

I guess it depends how it affects your sugar levels and whether you can compensate with insulin, but I was advised not to bother with low-sugar conserves and just eat in moderation.  I guess if you can't coneract with insulin you could use the low-sugar variety.  I just love coarse-cut marmalade and toast, and it would be soooo hard to give it up!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 2, 2009)

steff09 said:


> so is marmalade ok then ? well as long as its a light spreading i suppose ?



Yes - well, it is for me. I have a couple of teaspoons I suppose. Because it's on seeded batch bread the glycaemic load is relatively low, plus, of course, I can take it into account in my insulin dose - type 2 maybe not so lucky! When I was first diagnosed the hospital dietician told me all sorts of things that I wouldn't be able to eat anymore, but now I eat them and my levels are fine. I started off by always having sweetener in my tea, but I found it too sweet. As I only need a tiny amount of sugar (about half a teaspoonful), I've used sugar for the past ten months. Plus, honey in my porridge (also a no-no I was told), ordinary chocolate, biscuits, ordinary ice cream etc.

But, it is important to note that I am Type 1 with good control - all these foodstuffs might wreck someone else's control.


----------



## Steff (Jul 2, 2009)

i was only enquiring i actually aint keen on marmalada but o/h keeps wafting in my direction when he has it on toast , winding me up ,so wondered if i was to try some if it would play havoc with my numbers x


----------



## Northerner (Jul 2, 2009)

steff09 said:


> i was only enquiring i actually aint keen on marmalada but o/h keeps wafting in my direction when he has it on toast , winding me up ,so wondered if i was to try some if it would play havoc with my numbers x



I eat jam too! Only way to find out is try it and test, but there again, if you don't really like it you're not missing anything!


----------



## Steff (Jul 2, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I eat jam too! Only way to find out is try it and test, but there again, if you don't really like it you're not missing anything!



god im so strict on myself when it comes to toast toppings a treat for me is chees spread lol, my dad said to me have you tried those cans of things i think heinz make them where you get several diffirent flavours and they spread on your toast  i have no idea what he is talking about lol


----------



## Northerner (Jul 2, 2009)

steff09 said:


> god im so strict on myself when it comes to toast toppings a treat for me is chees spread lol, my dad said to me have you tried those cans of things i think heinz make them where you get several diffirent flavours and they spread on your toast  i have no idea what he is talking about lol



Toast Toppers! See:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/A855263


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 2, 2009)

steff09 said:


> so is marmalade ok then ? well as long as its a light spreading i suppose ?



I use 'Diabetic' Marmalade..............


----------



## katie (Jul 2, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> I use 'Diabetic' Marmalade..............



is it type 1 or 2?


----------



## Vanessa (Jul 2, 2009)

Steff, just out of interest and because the thought of marmalade made me smile I went and had a look at the information on a jar of Cooper's vintage Oxford marmalade. A 15g serving (level tablespoon) contains 40kcal and 9.9g carbohydrate.  Have to confess my problem would be just sticking at one slice of toast and marmalade but otherwise we tend to eat jams/marmalades in relatively small quantities so probably ok for most Type 2s once in a while - even if that apple would be better for me


----------



## Steff (Jul 2, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Toast Toppers! See:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/A855263



happy days cheers for that Alan ham and cheese sounds yummy .


----------



## Steff (Jul 2, 2009)

Vanessa said:


> Steff, just out of interest and because the thought of marmalade made me smile I went and had a look at the information on a jar of Cooper's vintage Oxford marmalade. A 15g serving (level tablespoon) contains 40kcal and 9.9g carbohydrate.  Have to confess my problem would be just sticking at one slice of toast and marmalade but otherwise we tend to eat jams/marmalades in relatively small quantities so probably ok for most Type 2s once in a while - even if that apple would be better for me



lol thank you i may venture to tesco tomoz and get a jar might go with the lime flavour over orange though if i dont like it my dustbin (aka o/h) will have it


----------



## runner (Jul 2, 2009)

katie said:


> is it type 1 or 2?



No, definitley type 1 1/2 LOL


----------



## Steff (Jul 2, 2009)

katie said:


> is it type 1 or 2?



have a look here katie think theres 2 jars

http://www.avidlite.co.uk/acatalog/Marmalade.html?gclid=CKbm-Zapt5sCFZgU4wodvBLUCQ


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 2, 2009)

katie said:


> is it type 1 or 2?



You little Minx.........that made me laugh!!!


----------



## katie (Jul 2, 2009)

hehe sorry


----------



## Steff (Jul 2, 2009)

im guna buy that marmalade i reckon off the site


----------



## Northerner (Jul 2, 2009)

Today I have had:

Toast and marmalade, OJ
Weetabix (I fancied them!), strawberry muller rice
Hobnob and Jelly babies to treat hypo (daft idea to mow lawn in this weather!)
Sweet and Sour chicken with basmati rice, peaches and ice cream


----------



## Steff (Jul 2, 2009)

breakfast =porriadge 
snack at 11 apple  + bag of wotsits
lunch= ham salad batch
tea= chicken salad 
pudding=ice cream and peach melba


----------



## Steff (Jul 2, 2009)

at the moment im having 2 cookies small , i am terrible after 8


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 2, 2009)

steff09 said:


> at the moment im having 2 cookies small , i am terrible after 8



I bet the Cooks are as well!!!!............


----------



## Steff (Jul 2, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> I bet the Cooks are as well!!!!............



 natural reaction kicked in and i nearly scoffed the whole packet but ohh i got my serious diabetic head on and refrained and had the 2


----------



## runner (Jul 3, 2009)

Morning - such self-control Steff - what's the secret!  I'm not even gonna begin to tell you what I ate last night!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 3, 2009)

runner said:


> Morning - such self-control Steff - what's the secret!  I'm not even gonna begin to tell you what I ate last night!



C'mon, spill the beans! We won't tell anyone!


----------



## runner (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh dear, well it started with a bit more of the macoroni cheese I had for dinner, then the fudge I brought my Mum back from Center Parcs, but haven't had time to take to her.....just a couple of chunks!  I think there were 2 fig rolls during the evening.  Then some cheese nachos with hot jalapino dip whith a few glasses of wine, then a slice of 'spotty' bread (bread with dried fruit).  Tried to cover all with insulin and was 8.4 this morning.

Well, it is only the first relapse I've had sinse the last one!


----------



## Steff (Jul 3, 2009)

runner said:


> Morning - such self-control Steff - what's the secret!  I'm not even gonna begin to tell you what I ate last night!



well i left earlier then planned to treat a hyper last night so once again teaches me 2 cookies are just to many


----------



## Northerner (Jul 3, 2009)

I moved the dolphin stuff to 'Off the Subject'. I've decided to 'unstick' this thread, because it's been there a while now. Nothing to stop people adding to it though, just won't always be at the top of the screen!


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

I've been quiet because I haven't eaten rubbish.   I have haggis for dinner tonight though.  Had to tell someone.  I love Haggis and I saw it in Tescos and thought bingo!  Not as good as the real thing but not damn bad.


----------



## NiVZ (Jul 3, 2009)

This is technically yesterday as it was my birthday, but boy did I enjoy a splurge 

Breakfast: Rice Crispies, whole milk with sugar on top.  7 units of humalog.  Nice tame start to the day.

Brunch: Mars bar before swimming as I felt a bit low

Lunch: Chicken Soup, Half a Chicken & Garlic Mayo Baguette and Crepe (pancake) with Toffee Sauce and Ice Cream.  Now we're talking.  8 units of humalog + 26 units of lantus (2 less of each insulin as I'd been swimming)

Supper: 3 Chicken Strips for starters, Chicken Parmigana (chicken escalope in batter with parma ham and cheese) plus spaghetti and fried herb potatoes, followed by banoffe sundae for dessert (bananas, toffee ice cream, toffee sauce, chocolate covered honeycomb pieces and whipped cream)  12 units humalog

BG next morning 12.1 - a little high but not bad considering and well worth it for a birthday treat.

NiVZ (aka Diabetic with a sweet tooth)


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 3, 2009)

Mmmmmm how lovely, wish I was at your birthday.


----------



## runner (Jul 3, 2009)

Ha ha Niv, you make my little indulgence yesterday look positivley virtous   Except i didn't have the excuse of it being my birthday   Hope you enjoyed your day.

Mmmm, enjoy your Haggis Adrienne, I occassionally like this too, especially the more 'peppery' ones.

Been quite good today
Breakfast: fruit
Lunch: poached eggs on wholemeal toast
dinner: haddock in batter, grilled tomato, coleslaw, an orange.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 3, 2009)

Nivz, sounds like you had a great birthday! Happy birthday(belated!)


----------



## bev (Jul 3, 2009)

Tonight Alex made:

Home-made meatballs 
wrap
salad
cheese
salsa

strawberries and ice cream!Bev


----------



## Steff (Jul 3, 2009)

hapapy belated birthday nivz

well 
brekkie was = bacon and a slicwe of brown bread
snack =2 apples 
lunch =crab salad
tea =chicken curry 1 mini naan
puddng =yea valley org yog with madarins


----------



## katie (Jul 3, 2009)

omg I really want a chicken curry but cant bring myself to make one yet.  I used to make it with my ex, god Im so sad  lol


----------



## Steff (Jul 3, 2009)

was very hot standing making it but hay the taste of it after made it worth while lol


----------



## katie (Jul 3, 2009)

steff09 said:


> was very hot standing making it but hay the taste of it after made it worth while lol



im so jealous  i had salad and part of a baguette


----------



## Munjeeta (Jul 3, 2009)

Mmmm... Curry, my favourite 

Brekkie - Muesli
Snack - 2 digestives (4.0)
Lunch - Salad, Babybel, Twiglets, jelly
Snack - 2 more digestives  (4.1)
After school - Drukstick lolly (another kiddy's birthday!) packet of crisps and glass of wine at the pub
Dinner - Cauliflower cheese

I've had better (and worse!) days


----------



## kimberly1.5 (Jul 6, 2009)

Today I've had:

9 am Breakfast... 
- one pot of weight watchers yogurt along with my daily tablet
- some grapes

11 am Mid-morning snack
- another pot of yogurt (one more than my one-a-day goal)
- a handful of peanuts
- 1 cookie

1:30 pm, before lunch - blood glucose @ 13.3 (must have been the cookie!)

1:30 pm Lunch
- Salad with chicken (no dressing)

3:00 pm Snack
- Diet coke
- more grapes
- some cashews

Still working now, but when I get home I'll be making Fish, baked in the oven with Green Beans and probably some basmati rice.


----------



## aymes (Jul 6, 2009)

Today:

Breakfast: start cereal 
12pm - hypo so some juice and small mars bar (tut tut!)
lunch - subway and worcestershire sauce crisps
dinner - thai red curry made made with quorn and with rice followed by 2 (!) french fancies

and various glasses of diet coke of course!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 6, 2009)

Breakfast - toast and marmalade, OJ
Lunch - Cottage cheese and pineapple sandwich, orange and lemon yoghurt, hobnob
Tea - Cornish pastie and beans, peaches and ice cream


----------



## Steff (Jul 6, 2009)

brekkie -egg and bacon
lunch-sardines on toast
tea-burgers and salad
pussing-melon and kiwi fruit with natural yog


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 6, 2009)

Breakfast:................

Lunch .........................

Evening Meal , two Eggs Scrambled , 2 slices of Bacon and a slice of Cheese

A Million Coffees with Milk , and a pkt of Sugar free Mints mmm


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 6, 2009)

breakfast: smallest bowl of cornflakes ever
snack: banana
lunch: half a chicken sarnie and a chocolate muffin
dinner: meatballs in tomato sauce and spaggetti


----------



## runner (Jul 7, 2009)

Breakfast: porridge made with water, flavoured with cinnamon, pumpkin and sunflower seeds added, 2 tinned prunes added.

Lunch: crumpet with peanut butter, cucumber and baby tomatos, chocolate and fruit no-cook cake/biscuit.

Dinner: bacon streak with tinned pinneapple slice, new potatoes, mangetout (1st crop from garden)  More choc cake/cookie
Snack: nectarine., more choc cake/cookie.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 7, 2009)

Breakfast - Weetabix and OJ
Lunch - Scrambled eggs on toast, wholegrain strawberry yoghurt
Tea - Spaghetti bolognese, peaches and ice cream, chocolate biscuit (my treat for my good Hba1c!)


----------



## aymes (Jul 7, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Breakfast - Weetabix and OJ
> Lunch - Scrambled eggs on toast, wholegrain strawberry yoghurt
> Tea - Spaghetti bolognese, peaches and ice cream, chocolate biscuit (my treat for my good Hba1c!)



One biscuit for a treat??? I think you can have the whole packet for that result!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 7, 2009)

aymes said:


> One biscuit for a treat??? I think you can have the whole packet for that result!



I know, my doctor said I could afford to relax things a bit with the control! I think she thought I was having loads of hypos and that's why it was so low, but I really haven't been - I showed her my diary and haven't had a hypo for a week now.


----------



## katie (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes I think you can relax a bit Northe 

Right, where do I start with this day's epic food intake.  I'm sure this is the most ive ever eaten in one day.

Breakfast... umm I was up at 12 hehe
Lunch: 3 small hash browns, 1 poached egg, 1 piece of eggy bread, 1 vege sausage, mushrooms and baked beans (the only thing that was fried was the mushrooms
Snack: 2 oatmeal cookies, pistachio nuts, mini milk (all at seperate times of the day btw!)
Dinner: Roast chicken (mmm), vegetables and roast potatoes with strawberries for pudding.

a couple of coffees!

I think that's it.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 7, 2009)

katie said:


> Yes I think you can relax a bit Northe
> 
> Right, where do I start with this day's epic food intake.  I'm sure this is the most ive ever eaten in one day.
> 
> ...





Twin , I dont think thats alot of food tbh ....  I would defo have had far more Coffees tho


----------



## Steff (Jul 8, 2009)

yesterday was..
brekkie- toast and chess spread
lunch= turney and beetroot sandwitch
tea=chilli 
desserrt= apples and pears


----------



## katie (Jul 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Twin , I dont think thats alot of food tbh ....  I would defo have had far more Coffees tho



It definitely felt like a lot lol, I was full up most of the day 

I'll probably have more coffees today because i'm up early !


----------



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2009)

I move the discussion with AM to new thread 'The Humalog don't work any more...


----------



## Steff (Jul 8, 2009)

awwwwwwww such a nice guy northener


----------



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2009)

Breakfast - Weetabix and OJ
Lunch - beanz on toast, wholegrain strawberry yoghurt
Tea - pepperoni pizza (thanks for planting the idea, salmonpuff!), raspberries and ice cream


----------



## Steff (Jul 8, 2009)

brekkie toast and toast topper ( thanks to northener) haha
lunch=ham salad
tea=fish and chips


----------



## aymes (Jul 8, 2009)

breakfast: start
lunch: salmon and new potato salad and a raspberry yoghurt
dinner: scampi and chips and a chocolate souffle with cream!!!

No diet coke today, but did discover sugar free 7 up by accident (wrong thing came out the vending machine!)


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 8, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Breakfast - Weetabix and OJ
> Lunch - beanz on toast, wholegrain strawberry yoghurt
> Tea - pepperoni pizza (thanks for planting the idea, salmonpuff!), raspberries and ice cream



Hi Northerner , I know Im being cheeky , but you know me   I was just wondering what portion sizes you have , just out of interest ( being nosey)  you always have such good levels . do you portion control or just fill a plate?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 8, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Breakfast - Weetabix and OJ
> Lunch - beanz on toast, wholegrain strawberry yoghurt
> Tea - pepperoni pizza (thanks for planting the idea, salmonpuff!), raspberries and ice cream



 YAY PIZZA!

Me today = not a lot really...

breakfast: cornflakes
lunch - nothing
tea - pie and mash - originally only a quarter but ended up being much more pie...oops...need to cut down on that


----------



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Northerner , I know Im being cheeky , but you know me   I was just wondering what portion sizes you have , just out of interest ( being nosey)  you always have such good levels . do you portion control or just fill a plate?



Well, in more detail, it's 2 weetabix and skimmed milk, 125 ml OJ
Half tin of baked beans, three slices of Warburtion's seeded batch bread, 125 ml yoghurt
Shop- bought pizza, errrr...normal size! Three scoops ice cream and about 12 raspberries.

I just look at it basically (maybe read the packet with the pizza) and mostly guesstimate the carbs for my insulin doses based on previous meals and other factors like level before, exercise, hot weather etc. I was 5.5 before breakfast, 6 units NR. 5.8 before lunch, 10 units NR. 4.4 before tea, 11 units NR. I was 6.8 2.5 hours after tea.

Hope that helps!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 8, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Well, in more detail, it's 2 weetabix and skimmed milk, 125 ml OJ
> Half tin of baked beans, three slices of Warburtion's seeded batch bread, 125 ml yoghurt
> Shop- bought pizza, errrr...normal size! Three scoops ice cream and about 12 raspberries.
> 
> ...



Yes thankyou it does  , sorry for being cheeky and asking hehehe


----------



## katie (Jul 8, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Well, in more detail, it's 2 weetabix and skimmed milk, 125 ml OJ
> Half tin of baked beans, three slices of Warburtion's seeded batch bread, 125 ml yoghurt
> Shop- bought pizza, errrr...normal size! Three scoops ice cream and about 12 raspberries.
> 
> ...



How do you spread half a tin of baked beans over 3 slices of toast?! hehe

My levels would never be that good after all that.  They would have been when I was honeymooning.  You are VERY lucky.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2009)

katie said:


> How do you spread half a tin of baked beans over 3 slices of toast?! hehe
> 
> My levels would never be that good after all that.  They would have been when I was honeymooning.  You are VERY lucky.



Agreed, it was quite thinly spread. I've been eating less recently as I'm nudging the upper limits of my desired weight range and also being very lazy (too hot, too rainy, too windy to go for a run!)

Am I honeymooning? I have no idea, but will ask the DSN on Friday.


----------



## katie (Jul 8, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Agreed, it was quite thinly spread. I've been eating less recently as I'm nudging the upper limits of my desired weight range and also being very lazy (too hot, too rainy, too windy to go for a run!)
> 
> Am I honeymooning? I have no idea, but will ask the DSN on Friday.



I have no idea.  I only realised how easy I was having it when my levels suddenly started going up to the 20s every day whilst I was at uni and I decided to try doubling the amount of insulin I took.  It worked, but since then it has been so much harder   Maybe you are honeymooning, or perhaps you are just very lucky.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2009)

katie said:


> I have no idea.  I only realised how easy I was having it when my levels suddenly started going up to the 20s every day whilst I was at uni and I decided to try doubling the amount of insulin I took.  It worked, but since then it has been so much harder   Maybe you are honeymooning, or perhaps you are just very lucky.



20's would terrify me, I must admit - but I know it's always a possibility


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 8, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Agreed, it was quite thinly spread. I've been eating less recently as I'm nudging the upper limits of my desired weight range and also being very lazy (too hot, too rainy, too windy to go for a run!)
> 
> Am I honeymooning? I have no idea, but will ask the DSN on Friday.



It does sound very familiar  my levels were perfect until my honeymoon ended then it s gone **** up from there . I hope you are not honeymooning and are just lucky ,or better still cured


----------



## katie (Jul 16, 2009)

Breakfast: Scrambled egg on toast - 1 piece of toast, 1 egg.
Lunch: a wrap with cheese and marmite
hypo: 3 glucose tabs & 2 rice cakes
dinner: sweet potato, rice and chicken

not low carb again, boo!


----------



## Steff (Jul 16, 2009)

*gosh have fallen behind with this thread

Brekkie = egg and bacon
snack= apple
lunch=chicken salad and 1 pitta bread
tea=pork chop peas and mini jersey royals
pudding= strawbs and kiwi *


----------



## aymes (Jul 16, 2009)

Oooh, not the best day today..

breakfast: 2 potato waffles, 2 veggie sausages and an egg
lunch: subway
dinner: fish pie and chips followed by chocolate and cherry muffin
a glass of wine and a whisky and diet coke


----------



## bev (Jul 16, 2009)

Aymes i think you better cut down on the drink - its making your nose red!Bev

I hope you enjoyed your little treat! x


----------



## aymes (Jul 16, 2009)

hehe, that's a couple of time you've commented on my nose now, may have to seek out another photo soon!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 16, 2009)

this is me today.......

 Apple , a tangerine .
cheese , ham and onion omlette .
 a biscuit ( shhhh)  
some sugar free  polos.
and im hungry so i'll be having supper


----------



## bev (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi A.M. well done to you! Your eating much better than a couple of weeks ago! Keep it up! How are your levels these days?  Bev x


----------



## katie (Jul 16, 2009)

Yay im so proud of my sister   once youve had supper that will be a good amount of food


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 16, 2009)

bev said:


> Hi A.M. well done to you! Your eating much better than a couple of weeks ago! Keep it up! How are your levels these days?  Bev x



Hi Bev  , well i took everyones advice to eat more and ive adgusted my basal and now im normal levels , well not above 7 anyway , ive had a few hypos but i can cope with that .. at least im heading in the right direction. thanks to everyone who gave advice and cared


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 16, 2009)

katie said:


> Yay im so proud of my sister   once youve had supper that will be a good amount of food



Ha  ha ha thanks Twin ,  yeah im having supper soon , im starving today ! ive noticed the more i eat the more i want to eat lol   hows your levels today Twin?


----------



## katie (Jul 17, 2009)

not amazing  10.6, 12.0, 3.3 (which means they must have been good for at least 2 hours haha), 13.4, 13.9.

I can only get perfect levels if im constantly thinking about it


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 17, 2009)

katie said:


> not amazing  10.6, 12.0, 3.3 (which means they must have been good for at least 2 hours haha), 13.4, 13.9.
> 
> I can only get perfect levels if im constantly thinking about it



yeah same here normally , its only if i constantly test and correct . but for now  im just enjoying this  fluke while it lasts lol


----------



## katie (Jul 17, 2009)

yeah it's annoying. i need to keep a diary really but i only last a couple of days and then start to forget, i cant keep motivated to do it grr.

Well hopefully it isnt a fluke  but no matter what im sure that HbA1c is going to come right down next time you have one.  Has your doctor refered you to the hospital yet?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 17, 2009)

katie said:


> yeah it's annoying. i need to keep a diary really but i only last a couple of days and then start to forget, i cant keep motivated to do it grr.
> 
> Well hopefully it isnt a fluke  but no matter what im sure that HbA1c is going to come right down next time you have one.  Has your doctor refered you to the hospital yet?



hmm im still waiting , he was emailing it through though so i should hear back soon .  you need to keep a diary !! i write everything down in mine , every reading , doses , hypos and if ive eaten different foods etc.


----------



## katie (Jul 17, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> hmm im still waiting , he was emailing it through though so i should hear back soon .  you need to keep a diary !! i write everything down in mine , every reading , doses , hypos and if ive eaten different foods etc.



woo cool  make sure they get you another HbA1c sorted out for 3 months time 

Yeah I think I will. Ive tried doing an electronic one but im not always with my laptop so i forget to do it.  I'm going to have to do a written one that I can take to work etc with me.  I'll look for one now


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 17, 2009)

katie said:


> woo cool  make sure they get you another HbA1c sorted out for 3 months time
> 
> Yeah I think I will. Ive tried doing an electronic one but im not always with my laptop so i forget to do it.  I'm going to have to do a written one that I can take to work etc with me.  I'll look for one now




good  you will find it easier to keep track of things if you write it all down , plus i like to look back over a few weeks and see whats been going on levels wise.  yeah i will book one ready so i can compare it to the last one.


----------

